# Home after the cruising life



## Faith of Holland (May 9, 2006)

Hello.
We put Faith on the hard in Virginia last June (08), after completing our family's circumnavigation. After 38 countries, 35,000 miles, and four and a half years, we are trying to acclimate ourselves to life back in Michigan. I have a completed manuscript about our voyage, and have recently started a blog to look at the world from a perspective I didn't have before our journey. The blog and website are at Sailing Faith: Home Page
I'd like to say it's good to be home, but that might be stretching it a bit.
Gregg A Granger


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome back Gregg. I look forward to reading your blog/site. Holy cow, that sounds like an incredible trip!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Faith of Holland said:


> I'd like to say it's good to be home, but that might be stretching it a bit.
> Gregg A Granger


yea, especially in depresion Michigan!  Is it Faith of Holland as in Holland Mi?


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

Your children will be far wiser than anyone their age for years to come. 

This may be my nightly reading for awhile! Wow! Not sure I could acclimate to Michigan after all that!


----------



## Faith of Holland (May 9, 2006)

Yes, Xort, as in Holland Michigan. When we purchased her, we needed a home port for documentation, and Holland sounded better than Middleville where we call home. She's never seen Michigan, or fresh water at all for that matter.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Greg,

Welcome home! Looks like a great blog, which I'm looking forward to exploring.

If I'm guessing right, I suspect we just might be neighbors -- we're presently here in Holland MI undertaking a refit/overhaul of _Por Fin_.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Faith of Holland said:


> Yes, Xort, as in Holland Michigan. When we purchased her, we needed a home port for documentation, and Holland sounded better than Middleville where we call home. She's never seen Michigan, or fresh water at all for that matter.


Well I was going to say that I hope to see you on the docks, but I guess that is not appropriate. Anyway, it sounds like the adventure of a lifetime. WELCOME HOME!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Welcome home Gregg and Wow. I am currently in the planning/saving/dreaming stage of hopefully doing what you guys did and will be taking a good look at your blog. 
Meanwhile its great to you see on Sailnet, please share your experience and insights with us here as well, I for one will be all ears.


----------



## Piotrek (Feb 27, 2007)

It's funny feeling isn,t it? We have just finished our over a year long trip from Michigan USA to Poland EU.
Hopefully there are great sailing spots in the Great Lakes. Manitou Island and Beaver Island archipelago being one of the nicest spots we've been to. We have some photos from there on the webpage Zeglowanie po Oceanie - Przygody z Piotrkiem i Magda.
Take care
Piotrek and Magda


----------

